# 180sx tailights



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

ive shopped around to get the tailights molded in and the shops are in the 1500 dollar range thats a bit much. I can do the work myself but i have never been good at molding any tailights it all turns out F*ked, so do u guys think this is a good price.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i wouldn't do it. 1500 is just way too much.. i would rather save up and do sr


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

already got the money set aside for sr swap just need a dependable car to drive while the 240 is down


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice.. 
but still, i wouldn't use that 1500 in molding my tail lights in.. i would spend that 1500$ on either suspension, or some performance mods for the sr20 seriously, 1500 is way too much.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Aren't the 180sx taillights a bolt-on mod? I don't think molding is required for those. Could be wrong though, but definitely not worth 1500. Maybe they don't know what the taillights actually are. If you show it 2 them, the price will probably drop drastically.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah, they are bolt on. WHY would you want to wast emoney on molding the tailights. What if you get in a wreck or something. There goes 1500. I dont really see a point. Tailights are made like they are so they can be removed............


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

just wanted to try something new not be like everyone else


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Then expect to pay for it or do it yourself 
If its a bit much and you are after something different, maybe look into a set of rear eyelids to convert the stock lights to hotplate style.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL Can I aks an honest question...What is the point of being different. I see that alot. People get silvia conversions to be different, now everyone has them. People got Sr20's to be different now everyone has them. Shit people got 240's to be different, nnow super street has 26 pages of silvia joy. Now everyone has them or is looking to get one. I am not shitting on you idea by any means, but what is the point of being different. I can see getting body kits molded (I even think that is going too far, what happens when you want to upgrade intercoolers or something of that nature), but headlights that is going overboard. If you just want the pimped out look....maybe, but if you are going to go for go, why spend 1500


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I agree with nx2000, I base all my mods on what i like and what i want with my car. If i see another 240 that has something I like i might also do that. If there is something i think of that would be cool or improve my car i will try that also. but i never base my distions on what other people are, or are not doing. If you wanted to do the tails because you really like that idea and look then go for it, but just make sure you doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> *I agree with nx2000, I base all my mods on what i like and what i want with my car. If i see another 240 that has something I like i might also do that. If there is something i think of that would be cool or improve my car i will try that also. but i never base my distions on what other people are, or are not doing. If you wanted to do the tails because you really like that idea and look then go for it, but just make sure you doing it for the right reasons. *


word...almost all of my ideas ae from seeing something else that I like. I like the beaten path (except when it coems to Sr20's...too damn expensive since everyone is on the nuts right now). If it isnt broken, dont fix it. I just persoanlly think people take this "to be different" think too serious. NOt just you...thread starter. I just think 1500 is a grip to waste on top of the 550 or so for the lights themselves


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i agree with nx

i do what i like. i could really care less what ppl think, if they dont like it then they can go buy their own 240 and build it they way they like. if another person likes what ive done to my car, then thats awesome. but if they dont like it then they can fukkin go get a honda and be like every one else, try to be "cool" or wutever. ill jus be drivin around in MY car that I built and that I like.

so i guess what im gettin at is if u like the way that they look then go ahead and get them, if u like the way ur car looks then monay wont matter.....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *People got Sr20's to be different now everyone has them. *


From what I have seen here eveyone talks about getting one but not that many actually do it. Its an awesome conversion that you will never regret - and after you get it you can modifiy it with thousands of different Jap mods and parts. Hell there are hundreds of different turbo and intercooler options alone!
Or put an FJ or an old Z18 or something!


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Most everyone has nailed it on the head, save your money redirect it to something more usefull. $1500 is way too much. What you need is to find a dude that does that stuff on the side and will cut you a deal. There are also places like http://www.clearcorners.com They have alternatives.

thecollector
1993 240sx
sr20det s13
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I think you can score some 180's for 400-600 why would it cost so much to have them put in? (they're tryin to dick ya man)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm gonna defend sleeper for a sec...

no matter what you do, someone has either already done it, or gonna see it, love it, and then do it themselves... it's just a fact of life...

but it sure is nice to say that you were one of the few at the beginning or you came up with an idea...

being unique sure does have it's advantages...

but it also has its disadvantages... like my tails (maxima) are one of a kind, so I can be VERY easily spotted by all my nissan people


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Sleeper180sx - witch tails are you talking about? so maybe we can understand what you asking a bit better. your question was pretty vage. maybe include a link or pic of the tial lights you are wanting to put on your car, and what car you are wanting to put them on.

are you talking about these tail lights









if so go to www.srswap.com click on JDM lighting top left

they install with out any mods done to the car, well a little wiring stuff but thats easy.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

that is unless you have a couple then there not worth swaping in. that would be pretty hard.


----------

